# "Proof of Neuter" forms that the VET signs?



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Can anyone send/show me a copy of a Proof of Neuter form; either that you've sent out with puppies you've bred; or one that a breeder gave you with your pup?

I DON'T mean the actual *contract*, as I already have one of those written up for the owner to sign.

What I plan to do is enclose a self-addressed stamped envelope for the new owner to give to their vet at the time of surgery; with a certificate that their vet simply signs and gets mailed back to me. 
I've had a lot of luck looking up other contracts online to build mine off of, but can't find a single example of the 'proof' certificate that the VET would sign and send back.

I know it'd basically just need to say "i certify that i have spayed/neutered this dog," but if I had a template that had a little more literature and specifications I'd feel better about it. Thanks!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I have not heard of such a thing... The AKC papers control this as far as being a
"Limited" registration means no litters born can be AKC registered.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jerrysmom is right. Only sell these puppies with limited registration. Your problem is solved.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have Chance's somewhere, but not sure where. :lol: From what I remember it was a simple form as you mentioned that just stated that Chance had been neutered, Vets signature, and date. If I can find it I will post it for you.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You could alter this form a tad. 

http://www.kingcounty.gov/safety/AnimalServices/licensing/spayneuterproof.aspx


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

sorry for being ignorant but I'm interested. Do you mean you give anyone buying a pup from you a form they have to return to you to say that they had them done? If so why?

I'm just curious as I've never heard of this


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I would have them send you a reciept of the neuter saying that it was done as well. Usually those have a description of the dog too so you know it was really done.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

lilbabyvenus said:


> I would have them send you a reciept of the neuter saying that it was done as well. Usually those have a description of the dog too so you know it was really done.


is that so they can't breed the dog? Good idea to weed out the people who just want to make money off them from a real pet owner


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah i've seen breeders do that, some even give like $50 back once they receive proof.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

its quite a good idea. Although activating restrictions on their KC is just as much a deterant if they want the puppy for breeding.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Jerrysmom is right. Only sell these puppies with limited registration. Your problem is solved.


Problem isn't exactly solved. Just because a litter can't be registered doesn't mean people wont breed them! I certainly think you should draw up some contract, maybe offer a rebate of some kind once they show proof of neuter.

You don't happen to have people close by who want a pup? So you can check up on them and such? And I mean you're keeping a boy aren't you!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is something I came up with. Hope it helps. 


*Spay/Neuter Certificate​*
Owner:
Address:
Phone Number:

Pets Name:
Species:
Breed:
Color:
Gender:
Birthdate:
Age:
Weight:
Chip Number if Applicable:

Date of procedure:
Type of procedure:
Office Address:
Telephone Number:
Fax Number:
Veterinarian Signature:
Today’s Date:

Please provide this certificate to your Veterinarian to have their part completed and signed. You can mail the completed form to:

_______________________
_______________________
_______________________
_______________________


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you all so much! I'm going to use the examples and doctor myself up a contract. I really appreciate all the help!

In my case I'm having a lot of stipulations.. I have an actual "application" I'm having people fill out, which also talks about the terms (which I'll have them sign on the actual contract when they adopt a pup) that they need to submit before I actually 'approve' them. I'm going to do a lot of screening.. I'm doing the neuter requirement one; as well as a requirement that if for any reason they can't keep the pup at any point in it's life, he HAS to come back to me, and I'll completely refund the entire purchase price. It's my way of taking the responsibility to make sure there aren't any more oopsie litters. 
For those who aren't familiar with my situation, I'm not technically even the 'breeder,'.. I ended up taking the mother of my current dog when the breeder couldn't keep her any more. Turns out, surprise, she was pregnant.. so now I've got the three pups to find homes for. The breeder has been great though at giving me advice and although she didn't know she was pregnant I can't place any judgement as she's been very wonderful through the whole awkward ordeal. I have no AKC or any registration paperwork; I know Lua's dad (father of this litter too) was involved in showing but I don't have any of that documentation. So, every pup is going to be just "pet quality" and I want to make sure they all get neutered. Hence, the contract. =D


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Quinn said:


> And I mean you're keeping a boy aren't you!



*plugs ears* Nanana, I can't hear you!!! =P


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> *plugs ears* Nanana, I can't hear you!!! =P


:laughing3:
Yeah sure! 

Also, if I were you I might want to call the vet or something. I'm so skeptical and not trusting haha, but people can always fore signatures!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah I'm still working on my wording. I have at the end that "a follow up phone call will be made after receipt of this certificate as confirmation," but if they're anything like the clinic I work at, I'll need to add something about having the owners give permission to release that info to me over the phone.. like, if someone were to call us and ask for any info at all, even just regarding a spay or neuter, we aren't permitted to disclose that to anyone except the owner or the city animal control. 

Wouldn't it be so much easier if all animals were just born sterile, and 'spaying and neutering' meant ENABLING it to reproduce?! Lmao.. that would be so much simpler...


Edit: How's this look??

PROOF OF NEUTER CERTIFICATE


Breed: Chihuahua

Date of Birth: 2-12-10

Gender: Male

Color/Markings: White


This document certifies that in compliance with the adoption agreement signed by the owner at the time of purchase, the dog described above has been neutered by a licensed veterinarian.


Date of Procedure:_____________________________________________

Veterinarian’s Signature_________________________________________

Office Phone:_________________________________________________

Please provide this certificate to your veterinarian to have their part completed and signed. The completed form can then be mailed to -----my addy-----. An addressed, stamped envelope has been attached for your convenience.

Please note, a follow-up phone call will be made after receipt of this certificate as confirmation.


----------

